
Building a Balloon Launcher for the “I Spy” Books - jihadjihad
http://www.walterwick.com/behind-the-scenes/balloon-launcher
======
jihadjihad
As someone who was enthralled with these books as a kid, I especially liked
this part:

> _It would be reasonable to ask why I would bother to make an actual working
> machine for a search-and-find picture book with no video component nor any
> explicit instructions for readers to build their own. But knowing the
> forensic scrutiny readers typically bring to my books, I wanted to reward
> that scrutiny with a machine that met the demands of real-world, cause-and-
> effect conditions._

